# Martial Arts - The Lesser Used Styles



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

How do you think old school Ninjutsu or any Shaolin Monk would fare in the UFC?


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

This kind of stuff has already been discussed in the General MMA section (where this thread will likely be moved soon), but I see no reason it can't become a productive thread. :thumbsup:


There are some pretty under utilized styles in MMA though. I think Judo will be more heavily used in the future for example.

And if Savate could be adapted to use perhaps the flat part of the foot instead of the tip (usually requires special shoes) that could be effective. Except you'd risk breaking your foot if you missed the target.


And you can go to youtube and check out the Fight Science episodes where they take practitioners of different martial arts (including Ninjutsu) and test them for comparison. :thumbsup:


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

I want to see someone incorporate Mae Mai Muay Thai into MMA. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wufP6Aess4&feature=related

It's essentially Muay Thai but all of the blocks are done with elbows and knees instead of forearms and shins, shit's sick


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

that style is sick, it would be very entertaining inside the ring


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> I want to see someone incorporate Mae Mai Muay Thai into MMA.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wufP6Aess4&feature=related
> 
> It's essentially Muay Thai but all of the blocks are done with elbows and knees instead of forearms and shins, shit's sick


The video was cool. I love seeing martial arts being practiced in their native land and in the most primitive methods :thumbsup:


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

i have always wanted to see Pentjak Silat or Krav Maga in the cage. 

maybe Hawaiian Judo (Lao i think it's called... along with 17 other things called Lao in Hawaiian)


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> I want to see someone incorporate Mae Mai Muay Thai into MMA.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wufP6Aess4&feature=related
> 
> It's essentially Muay Thai but all of the blocks are done with elbows and knees instead of forearms and shins, shit's sick


Ranpage used to try to block shots with his elbows but it was hard to block an he ended up getting punched in the face alot so now he uses the better arm block...


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

TraMaI said:


> I want to see someone incorporate Mae Mai Muay Thai into MMA.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wufP6Aess4&feature=related
> 
> It's essentially Muay Thai but all of the blocks are done with elbows and knees instead of forearms and shins, shit's sick


Those guys are pretty nasty. I could see that style being extremely effective. That speed and countering ability, theres no way you could hit them. I'd think a Wushu skilled fighter could do well in the same aspect.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Toroian said:


> Ranpage used to try to block shots with his elbows but it was hard to block an he ended up getting punched in the face alot so now he uses the better arm block...


Rampage obviously doesn't have the type of training those dudes have either, though. If someone was trained in the style competently I could see it being ludicrously effective being used by someone like Anderson or Lyoto. It would be like counter punching with your elbows without even throwing a punch


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Jesy Blue said:


> i have always wanted to see Pentjak Silat or Krav Maga in the cage.
> 
> maybe Hawaiian Judo (Lao i think it's called... along with 17 other things called Lao in Hawaiian)


I Have take Krav would never work it is based on ruthless cut throat tactics such as eye galuges low blows and others to detain an attacker as quickly as possible. Krav is strictly self defence style. 

I would like to see a tai chi Bagua or wing chun fighter in the ufc. Tai chi gets a bad image as only a health style but that is very wrong. I have trained in krav kick biking karate and tkd and am doing tai chi now. I couldn't touch my instructor and offten times found myself either on the ground throw into a wall or up in the air. It would be interesting to see how someone like that would do.


----------



## War (Feb 28, 2007)

This is purely from a personal standpoint but I'd love to see someone in MMA representing Isshin-Ryu Karate. For those who don't know it's the sister defense style to Shotokan. I trained in it when I was younger before moving over to kickboxing and while I don't know how an Isshin-Ryu fighter would really do, Machida gives me hope due to his well representation of Shotokan. 

As far as Ninjutsu or Shaolin Monk, I think it's been determined that Ninjutsu is purely an Assassinesque style. Meaning that their most useful techniques come from things that they couldn't do in the cage.

S.M. on the other hand simply doesn't have the ground game but if it was modified and a form of wrestling of BJJ were injected into it, I don't see why it wouldn't work. Though most of the forms such as animal and kata specific attacks would have to be completely ignored.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

War said:


> This is purely from a personal standpoint but I'd love to see someone in MMA representing Isshin-Ryu Karate. For those who don't know it's the sister defense style to Shotokan. I trained in it when I was younger before moving over to kickboxing and while I don't know how an Isshin-Ryu fighter would really do, Machida gives me hope due to his well representation of Shotokan.
> 
> As far as Ninjutsu or Shaolin Monk, I think it's been determined that Ninjutsu is purely an Assassinesque style. Meaning that their most useful techniques come from things that they couldn't do in the cage.
> 
> S.M. on the other hand simply doesn't have the ground game but if it was modified and a form of wrestling of BJJ were injected into it, I don't see why it wouldn't work. Though most of the forms such as animal and kata specific attacks would have to be completely ignored.


I didn't know that about Isshin-Ryu. I started Shotokan last week and love it.

I'd love to see more judo techniques in MMA. (Karo, Sexyama)


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> I want to see someone incorporate Mae Mai Muay Thai into MMA.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wufP6Aess4&feature=related
> 
> It's essentially Muay Thai but all of the blocks are done with elbows and knees instead of forearms and shins, shit's sick


Is it just me that thinks blocking shit with you knee sounds incredibly stupid?


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Aren't most technique from traditional style material art illegal in mma fighter? Like hitting someone in the joint like the back of the knee or heel palm strike to the nose.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Not if you do it right. Look at how they do it. They block with knees and elbows on soft tissue (Thighs, biceps and forearms) not bone on bone.


----------



## munkie (Sep 28, 2009)

There are thousands of lesser-known disciplines that would be very effective if you could incorporate some, not all, of the techniques into a nonlethal, non-serious injury causing, sparring-esque form. Most of the lesser-known disciplines are purely self defense. Hell, all disciplines are intended for self defense.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> This kind of stuff has already been discussed in the General MMA section (where this thread will likely be moved soon), but I see no reason it can't become a productive thread. :thumbsup:


nah this is a good section for it, even though the other section is more appropriate when we have this discussion in that section it is usually only 2 to 3 people posting in it, I am curious as to see how this discussion goes in the ufc discussion. 

and technically he said how would they fair in the ufc which goes by different rules then other mma orgs so it shall stay here :thumb02:

===================

Side note. I would like to see on PPV's the normal mma fights like we have now but have one fight on the card where they bring a master of one particular martial arts style vs another style of martial arts and let them defend their style in the octagon by fighting one another


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

MRBRESK said:


> How do you think old school Ninjutsu or any Shaolin Monk would fare in the UFC?


scott morris did ninjutsu and now no one knows where he is


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5AvCcLwaJQ

I want to know how these guys would do in mma, because it is basically mma.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

joe davola said:


> scott morris did ninjutsu and now no one knows where he is


that was the first UFC fought i ever saw.... love me some Patrick Smith!

from Wiki:


> Ben Perry, the announcer on UFC 2, was famously quoted referring to Scott Morris, "We don't know much about him, because he _is_ a ninja."


----------



## Kosei Inoue (Mar 13, 2010)

It would love to see more Judo as well. Especially the big hip throws. 
Like my favourite Uchi Mata 





Would also be cool to see WT and the chain punches, Kali (which is used in the Bourne films) and Keysi Fighting Method which you see in Batman Begins.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

That was indeed a beautiful uchimata, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Kosei Inoue (Mar 13, 2010)

VolcomX311 said:


> The video was cool. I love seeing martial arts being practiced in their native land and in the most primitive methods :thumbsup:


You see this style in the movie "Ong-Bak". :thumb02:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I've said it before, and I'll say it again: Tony Jaa is the MAN.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I wanna see Patrick Cote bust out some judo, surprisingly enough he took judo for like 10 years when he was younger. I cannot think of a single time I have seen him utilize it though.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I wanna see Patrick Cote bust out some judo, surprisingly enough he took judo for like 10 years when he was younger. I cannot think of a single time I have seen him utilize it though.


I would love to see this as well! :thumbsup: 

I wasn't aware of his Judo background though.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Is it just me that thinks blocking shit with you knee sounds incredibly stupid?



Actually the platella(kneecap)is the hardest bone in the human body. Its in essence a 1-1.5 inch thick solid hunk of bone. Even hitting bone to bone, the shin is more likely to splinter than the kneecap, however using the kneecap can damage the tendens and ligaments that it is evolutionarily designed to protect, so its sort of a double-edged sword.


On a personal note, I would fuckin' love to see some Wing Chun in the UFC. A friend of mine does Shaolin Kung Fu and has been considering switching to Wing Chun and gave me a brief summary of the art's history and general theory, and it seems really cool. I liked the lack of circular nature and head on nature of Wing Chun over Shaolin.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Thank you everybody, for not turning this into a I HATE ABC ART BECUZ IT SUX thread.

If the Predator used his judo, he would be an uber predator IMO. Plus virtually everybody loves to see judo throws in the cage, I don't care who you are.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I wanna see Kazuhiro Nakamura back in the UFC

but this time in the MW devision!


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Kosei Inoue said:


> It would love to see more Judo as well. Especially the big hip throws.
> Like my favourite Uchi Mata
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe nice video/throw. And I agree, there aren't too many Judo practitioners in MMA, and it's a very strong martial art. Welcome to the forum btw!


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I wanna see Patrick Cote bust out some judo, surprisingly enough he took judo for like 10 years when he was younger. I cannot think of a single time I have seen him utilize it though.


I'd like to see him Uchimata someone and then one punch KO them on the ground while still holding their arm ala Bruce Lee. He needs to complete it with the full body flex and the "AWWWWWwwwww" though for it to be truly effective.


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

This is a surprisingly constructive thread. I avoided it at first because I expected the ignorant, "Other martial arts being effective is just a myth."

Let me first say, I think there are quite a few martial arts that would be highly effective with the right combination of defense, similar to how Lyoto Machida implemented Shotokan and Sumo. As others have said, the lack of Chinese martial art systems in modern MMA disappoints me. I'd like to see a fighter with a solid heritage in one of these styles make an entry into MMA. 

While my familiarity with Korean, Chinese, and Thai martial arts is a bit lacking, I'd love to see practical applications of some of the Japanese martial arts I'm familiar with. I think Aikido would be highly effective. Someone mentioned Ninjutsu, but I'm personally not sure how well that would fare in such a limiting environment. Most Ninjutsu is designed to kill, so I question how practical its uses could be in a sporting environment. 

I'd be very interested to see someone with a deep heritage in a Goju Ryu type of Karate, in modern MMA. I believe they have some of the most effective conditioning, and they focus on unique facets of martial arts.


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

[/URL]


Kosei Inoue said:


> It would love to see more Judo as well. Especially the big hip throws.
> Like my favourite Uchi Mata
> 
> 
> ...


i much prefer a more sexy form of judo and how do i embed propaly

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ex-p_Qy-IfA


----------



## Kosei Inoue (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice Uchi Mata! 

You embede by taking the code after v= like so: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_roNl6i1OGc
Go Advanced and take _roNl6i1OGc and put it between the youtube signs.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Kosei Inoue said:


> You see this style in the movie "Ong-Bak". :thumb02:


Long time fan of Ong-Bak :thumbsup:


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

haha thanks for the bump. I think a lot of unorthodox kicks could be useful, like Barboza's wheel kick, it works very well because he throws a spinning back kick and then the next time he goes through the same motion the opponent is expecting the kick to come to the body but instead he comes high and can almost knock your head off. 

Anderson shows some wing chun techniques right before he goes in for the kill.

I like the Muay Thai X TKD style that this guy and Cyrus Washington have.


----------



## DrFunk (Mar 10, 2009)

Would love to see some of the chinese martial arts represented like : Bajiquan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMIP5oIbCcs

In RL it's actually used by the chinese secret service to protect dignitaries and is quite effective. It's a close range explosive style that has a lot of illegal mma strikes however so not sure how effective it would be within the rules. In that clip I especially love the elbow follow ups for combos those could be incorporated by an MMA fighter.

Hmm can't seem to embed properly


----------



## Dragon78 (Jan 19, 2012)

Some aspects of Filipino martial arts could be useful

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQltqe2FFcE


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I think Jeet Kun Do and Britsu could be used alot more in MMA. Can you imagine someone fighting like Bruce Lee did in movies? Also Britsu is something that is very underrated.


----------

